# Landen Lake



## OhioAngler (May 7, 2004)

Does anyone know anything about Landen Lake? I have heard that there are BIG bass in there. Is that true? Where exactly is it (the lake), and is this a private lake or can anyone fish it


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

Landen Lake is a private lake located in Landen of course...  It runs parallel with Montgomery Road and you can access it off of Landen Road. You need a membership in the homeowner's association to fish there. They do patrol it rather frequently to make sure you have that membership. I used to fish it when it was first built and always caught fish there. It is heavily fished now but I have not heard any stories about any Big Bass coming out of there but I would be willing to bet that there probably have been a few. I remember seeing Joe Thomas out there quite a bit when he lived in Landen. If you know someone who lives there they can get you in to fish if they are with you.....


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I echo what BANDIT said. But I also have been around that lake for a few years. I built alot of those houses around the lake. Saw Joe Thomas a few times there. Ther are some HUGE bass in that lake. But the do patrol that lake on a regular basis. CATKING


----------



## OhioAngler (May 7, 2004)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## fishmason (May 2, 2004)

I know a coupel famalies that live there. There WERE really big fish in it. Now though the creeks that run into it are bringing in to much silt and the lake is filling in. Half of the lake only read about 2 foot deep on the fishfinder. But yes during the glory days we caught a 2 3/4 pound crappie there.


----------

